# HELP....ewes milk failing



## Sheepshape (Apr 18, 2013)

The ewe in question is a generally fit 2 year old  Beulah Speckle Faced who had a single lamb last year without event.
This year she produced good sized twins 6 days ago and all seemed well. She was kept in a lambing jug for 3 days and has been allowed out into pasture, being bought in overnight over the last 3 days. 
The first hint of a problem was day 1 outside when she went over by the stream where she lay all day, getting up to feed her lambs, but nothing too much seemed out of place.
Yesterday I noted that she didn't take ewe pellets with the rest, so I went over to her and fed her some protein biscuits which she took readily. I noticed her standing to feed her lambs, but largely she just lay down all day. same thing in the evening, didn't take any ewe pellets.
This morning I didn't let the sheep out as the rain was torrential. I noticed her lambs constantly trying to feed. I noticed they also were trying to go to other ewes. Mum is very protective. One lamb got himself caught up behind a gate. Lifting him to rejoin mum, I thought he felt very light and thin.
I think her milk is failing.
We have had an exceptionally hard winter, and, in spite of doing everything we could to keep our ewes properly fed (and most are in pretty good body condition), this particular ewe is thin. There is nothing to find otherwise, breathing normal, bowels fine, no discharge etc. 
I have separated her off into a small pen with her lambs and given her every sort of food that I possibly can think of.
I have tried to give the lambs a supplemental bottle feed, but, being unused to the bottle, they didn't get a lot in.
Has anyone any other suggestions.....I am fearful for the survival of her twins.

Many thanks,

Sandie


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know alot, but could be the trauma of the birth has put her hormones out of whack or something.
Looks like you will be bottle feeding.  I imagine they will figure out the bottle when hungry enough. I would keep trying.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 18, 2013)

I would guess that she needs a dose of calcium.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 18, 2013)

Did she go off feed at all before lambing?  Sounds like she could have had a bit of pregnancy toxemia and can't bounce back well.  I'd treat her with some propylene glycol, deworm her, try calcium like Purple said, and make sure she stays in a jug with her lambs so you can keep a closer eye on them.  I'd start supplementing the lambs until you're sure they're able to get enough from nursing.  Also, make sure to take the ewes temperature. If it's elevated, treat her with antibiotics.  It's not normal for her to be laying down constantly, so it sounds like she's run down and needs some TLC.


----------



## thestewarts (Apr 18, 2013)

being run down like that is symptomatic of mastisis


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.
Her udder feels pretty normal....not hot or lumpy.She doesn't seem to be at all troubled by her lambs trying to suckle.
She is in a jug with her lambs now and she has eaten some calcium enriched biscuits, she seemed to like them.
She looks a bit brighter by being indoors and is not spending all her time lying down. I don't think she went off her food before lambing, but she's a relatively shy ewe and I may not have noticed. Her lambs are a good size, so I doubt she went without too much before lambing, and I have been  bringing them into the shed overnight for the last 5-6 weeks.
Not much success as yet with the lambs on the  bottle , but it always seems to take about 48 hours for me to get them to take the bottle properly if they have been on the ewe.
I might just give her a shot of penicillin and streptomycin anyway, as it is not likely to do any harm even if it doesn't do any good.
I'm very much a fan of TLC and she already has ewe pellets and ewe rolls, bread and biscuits plus a bucket of grass which I picked.(We ran out of dry fodder a few days ago)


Sandie


----------

